# Need Ideas for two lofts



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Good day all . I need some ideas concerning the construction of two lofts , first let me say I am not a carpenter so simplicity is a must . What I have are two 10x10x6 dog pens with chicken wire wrapped around them and using chicken netting to cover the pens . I would like the loft to be 10' wide and at least 6' tall , was thinking about removing a back panel and butting the loft against the fly pen or exercise area . My birds will not be allowed to fly outside the loft or pen . Oh , and was thinking maybe 4' deep also . Should I butt it against the exercise area should I leave the face of the loft open or closed , only allowing them a small opening to egress and digress into the loft and a door that I can enter into the loft to be able to clean and check on things on the inside . My other option would be to construct something on the inside of the 10x10x6 pen, if that is done then the amount of birds I could keep would drop . Hope I have given good info on what I have and expressed clear ideas on what I would like , just need some feedback on some simple ideas . Thank you much for any replies .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The only thing that comes to mind is.. the loft needs to be able to be closed tight at night if your going to use chicken wire.. snakes and mice can get in that..and other critters can chew through chicken wire.. it is not the first choice for an aviary..1/4 ich hardwire is good to use as nothing can get through that.. also make sure something can not dig under into the pen.. the chicken netting can be a bit tricky too. as I have heard of hawks getting in from the top with that.. esp if they have all day to look at it and figure it out..


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks spirit wings for that info . Any ideas about the construction of the lofts ? The fly pens are chain link with chicken wire wrapped around it , will do some more security maintenance on those per your suggestions . Looking forward to hearing back from you .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link to my loft.. the one on the right is just a small loft 10x8 I think, with the flight aviary on the side..you can not see the door as the beech tree is in the way..but it is a louver type door so some air can get in.. the opening if you look close into the aviary is just a window put in sideways..so I can close it if I want..I did put another opening higher up just coverd with screen..but can be closed in the winter..I open it for more circualtion..on the otherside which you can not see there is another opening with screen but has a door so I can close that too in cold weather ..but open it in summer to allow air in... the nest boxes are on the far wall facing the aviary.. and then I put perches in anywhere I could find a spot... one thing I did do That I like is inside I put a shelf above that low real window for them to go out.. that is where I put their water and grit and oystershell so it does not have to be on the floor and is saves space.. will show you another link as well of the nest boxes in that loft..

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=341&pictureid=7782


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=341&pictureid=7783


I really do like having a roof on the aviary as it keeps everything dry in there.. they do get bath pans on regular basis ...so I do not worry about them getting real rain as pigeons do like that....but it is worth it to not have a soppy flight... I just put 9 inches of pine shavings on the floor or ground and turn it every so often and then relpace a few times a year.. works great.. but that is because it is earthen floor and it does not get soaked.. the natural enzymes/microflora break down the droppings..


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Like it a lot , especially using the shavings on the floors for drooping absorption and breakdown . The loft under the Beech tree shows an opening near the bottom is that for ventilation ? So , you used plywood for walls and tin for roofing ? Remember in my original post , I stated that I was not blessed with great carpentry skills , so simplicity is a must . Thanks again spirit wings . Keep the ideas coming please ! Thank You !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Modenalover6 said:


> Like it a lot , especially using the shavings on the floors for drooping absorption and breakdown . The loft under the Beech tree shows an opening near the bottom is that for ventilation ? So , you used plywood for walls and tin for roofing ? Remember in my original post , I stated that I was not blessed with great carpentry skills , so simplicity is a must . Thanks again spirit wings . Keep the ideas coming please ! Thank You !


The shavings are only in the aviary part..not in the loft.. the loft has a wood floor off of the ground and I scrape that to clean it... the deep shavings work only in the aviary part because it is a earthen floor..where the miroflora live to break down the droppings..

That opening is a window..a real window bought at the store..put sidways..so I can slide is shut..that is how the birds get out into the aviary.. I like the door low so it does not get too drafty in the winter.. I have as said smaller openings with just wire..but doors I can close in winter..I used metal roofing with one opaque one made of fiberglass to allow light in the loft but not direct sun.. bought a lowes...used a water tight caulking to make it rain proof..


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

One more question and I won't bother you anymore today , how many birds is that particular loft suited for ? Thanks again !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Modenalover6 said:


> One more question and I won't bother you anymore today , how many birds is that particular loft suited for ? Thanks again !


your not bothering me at all!..ask away..

I have 6 pairs in there..or 12 birds.. I like to keep them in pairs if I can..makes things easier.. I have two extra nest boxes..there is plenty of room...but I wish I had more nest boxes as one cock takes two..he is greedy... this loft is nice for fancy pigeon that I do not let out to fly..and breed from from time to time for others to have...I do not like a crowed loft and do like to have everyone have a nest box..so you kind of have to go with how many nest boxes you have to how many pairs you will get..... there are so many nice lofts out there to get ideas from.. mine is just one simple loft.. keep checking back and hope others will have some ideas as well... I can look at pictures of lofts all day long..lol.. and dream ..


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Modenalover----
sent you a P / M


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=451707&postcount=10

6 pair of Breeders----30-45 birds total
20 young bird team----10-12 old bird team


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone !!!! Spirit wings I am with you about the over crowding aspect . Thanks sky tx for the reply and picture also . I am glad I found and joined this site , I have learned a lot since I joined . Hopefully one day I will be able to return the favor to others . Again , my carpentry skills are minimal so it has to be a pretty simple plan for me to build .


----------

